# What is your bloodline of choice and why???



## SMOKIN HEMI

Ok everyone, what is your bloodline of choice and why. I am liking redboy jacko cross of course right.lol To me the seem to be pretty rebbed up from the start. I am liking Mayday, I am not crazy BOUT THE COST THOUGH. i WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE BEFORE THEY BECOME TO DILUTTED. You know how it is when something gets popular. I am not crazy about big dogs either. ok what is your favorite? Maybe there is something else out there that i should look at.


----------



## Elvisfink

Heinzl for a few reasons. First and for most I owned a dog that was heavy Heinzl in the early eighties and he was a great dog. Second his blood came mostly off of Colby, Corvino and Tudor he knew what to bred to. Third and I will get hit up big time for this one but, I’m a sucker for a Brindle dog and Heinzl produced quite a few.


----------



## Sadie

Sorrells because they tend to be a little larger than the average I like larger apbt's both my kids have sorrells blood in their peds as well and Colby because IMO it's the purest blood out there.


----------



## bahamutt99

I used to be really partial to Lar-San dogs, because they mostly represented what I wanted: versatile, UKC type without being so overdone they can't do ADBA, largely rednose, medium size females (males are a smidge too big IMO), not a whole gob of health problems. The more I mess around with Terra, I really like the show-n-go cross of Lar-San with Jeep/Redboy. I like the drive, leg, terrier-like qualities, and lighter build that she brings to the table. I'd like to work with more bred like her in the future.


----------



## Pipbull

I like almost everything out there, lol.

Some tops for me:

Dogs bred down from Yellow (Mayday being one of the top, but there's lots of good ones out there)
Sorrell's
Eli/Boudreaux
Jeep/Redboy through Tab

Trying to learn some more about dogs down from Virgil right now, but they look pretty darn good. I'd also like to check out what Homer has produced. Also, Charlie, a brother to Jeep, because I just love the way that dog looks and I've heard good things.


----------



## yankee

*Heinzl and tudor lines*

Who is producing a pure heinzl line and or Tudor dogs? I am familiar with villa liberty but would rather purchase a dog from the states.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

I want to share in both bully an APBT

APBT- Mainly sorrell dogs and aligator crosses i have not owned a dog of these lines, but I really like their build.

Ambully- Gottiline/greyline with a few mild outcrosses with a little bit of RE or Ghangis Khan(sp?).I like these lines because the typically don't preduce the squat short 100% RE pigs JMO.


----------



## cane76

shelter rescue is my favorite,through proper selection you can find what you need unless of course you've got breeding on your mind or showing.


----------



## MADBood

This is a tough one. I don't really have a favorite, so to speak. I like dogs from many lines. I like Boudreaux/Eli...obviously. I like both the Skull and Sixbits stuff. I would like to have many different gamelines to cross out with. I don't think any one line is better than the next. There are many lines that cross well with one another, it really depends on the individual dog. Bloodlines give you a place to start and some of the better dogs were outcrosses, IMO.


----------



## Bully Mama

Levi is a Goti./RE, and althought he has that stocky bully look, he isn't so short that he looks deformed. 
We also have a "Carver" dog that does weight pull with our club and he is an amazing dog. has anyone heard of that bloodline? Someone told me this dog was too big to be a carver? He was probably 65 lbs?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

My favorite has to be Collett. Great Temperments, drive and confirmation out of blue dogs. Every dog we own is either pure Collett or a Collett cross.


----------



## HOTPITSNY12

NOT FOR NOTHING OR NOT TO HATE ON OTHER BLOOD LINES BUT I LOVE RAZOR EDGE. THATS THE WAY TO GO . IF YOU GONNA GET SOMETHING GET SOMETHING GOOD . THATS JUST MY OPINION. GOTTA GO WITH THE BULLY DOGS. NICE TEMP .


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

HOTPITSNY12 said:


> NOT FOR NOTHING OR NOT TO HATE ON OTHER BLOOD LINES BUT I LOVE RAZOR EDGE. THATS THE WAY TO GO . IF YOU GONNA GET SOMETHING GET SOMETHING GOOD . THATS JUST MY OPINION. GOTTA GO WITH THE BULLY DOGS. NICE TEMP .


Nothing personal, but the RE line is too here and there. You got some massiv bully mofo's and then you got some lean mean machines. I like a bloodline that is consistant and not just hype. JMO


----------



## HOTPITSNY12

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Nothing personal, but the RE line is too here and there. You got some massiv bully mofo's and then you got some lean mean machines. I like a bloodline that is consistant and not just hype. JMO


YOU GO WITH WHAT YOU LIKE MAN . ITS ALL GO.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

HOTPITSNY12 said:


> YOU GO WITH WHAT YOU LIKE MAN . ITS ALL GO.


Welcome to the site BTW! Hope you enjoy it here. :woof:


----------



## atxkennels

*Spaldings A/A XXIII CHEVY RED DOG*

I am a chevy red dog person myself. I know all about the "issues" people have with the bloodlines associated with him but if you go by the original reasons to breed pits it was about game. Chevy had game.... He is a legend in my opinion. No dog has ever beaten his record. His record speaks for himself. Nine time national weight pull champion.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

atxkennels said:


> I am a chevy red dog person myself. I know all about the "issues" people have with the bloodlines associated with him but if you go by the original reasons to breed pits it was about game. Chevy had game.... He is a legend in my opinion. No dog has ever beaten his record. His record speaks for himself. Nine time national weight pull champion.


Did Chevy Red or Honest Abe have the most ADBA points? I know they were both around 22-2300. One reason Chevy Red had so many points was that he always took the "most weight pulled" when the ADBA still had it. Not hard for a 100+ pound dog to do though.


----------



## cane76

chevy red was a amazing bandog,but i doubt his gameness highly,good dog,id own one!


----------



## reddoggy

Hmmmm...........
So many choices! I med a RedBoy/Chinaman that was hot as hell a fe months ago, I really liked him
BUT, I'm a huge fan of Patricks, mostly Tombstone and Lady in Red. So, I'd have to say Tombstone is my favorite line of gamebred.

Bully wise, I like that Greyline stuff. I know nobody seems to like Gotty himself but I have seen alot of nice dogs down his tree, including Lugz. I love all the AmStaff that went into him too!


----------



## BedlamBully

I'd have to say Boudreaux is really growing on me. I might just have to stick with this line!
I like the drive and the sassiness (yes my BOY puppy is sassy!)


----------



## trutildeath360

as far as game bred i like bolio lines and since indian bolio was a carver bred dog im a BIG fan of that bloodline.......as to why...its all in the history...
i also like the old re dogs before they got super diluted......

http://www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## Sydney

I used to really be all Lar-Sans but I have come away from that a bit...seems like too much Lar-Sans looks a little funny in the face to me...too snipey. I really to see a Lar-Sans/Castillo dog...but that's just me!


----------



## Sadie

Just curious I have seen a few Larsan dogs that were very amstaff looking and alot larger than the average is this an amstaff line ? Don't really know anything about it other than the dogs I have seen


----------



## reddoggy

Appearantly all of the above Sadieblues..... This is on their site
Lar-San
KENNEL

Home of American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, and Pugs

Lake Elsinore, Ca

Here's the addy
~Lar-San Kennel~


----------



## buzhunter

Been liking those Poncho dogs and the knowledge behind them.


----------



## Sadie

reddoggy said:


> Appearantly all of the above Sadieblues..... This is on their site
> Lar-San
> KENNEL
> 
> Home of American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, and Pugs
> 
> Lake Elsinore, Ca
> 
> Here's the addy
> ~Lar-San Kennel~


LMFAO that music was so damn annoying ! Thanks Red Yeah I suspected based on what I have seen amstaff in this line.


----------



## Sydney

SadieBlues said:


> Just curious I have seen a few Larsan dogs that were very amstaff looking and alot larger than the average is this an amstaff line ? Don't really know anything about it other than the dogs I have seen


I am speaking more so about the "newer" heavily Lar-sans dogs looking funny to me, but not necessarily bred by them...also amstaff can't be rednose, but they do seem to be a bit on the "bigger" side(like 50-60)and they are far more "UKC" for sure....


----------



## chic4pits

i love the b'deaux BL, the temperment, the size, everything..they are just all around great dogs to me. if i could ever run across a good and true all b'deaux..i'd get it in a heart beat!


----------



## bahamutt99

All of my dogs have Lar-San behind them. Terra is only half, but the other two are heavy on it. My experience has been that the females are nice and standard, while the males tend to be larger and more heavily-muscled. There are both AmStaffs and gamebred dogs behind the line if you go far enough back, but I'd say Lar-San is its own line by this point. Of course since Sandy Comer has been gone for a while, we're going to see the line change to reflect the wants of whoever's breeding it.


----------



## ashbash91

Bully- gottiline...

i like gaff ruffian 

APBT- jeep


----------



## chrisdgt

*redboy jocko*

I bought my first apbt 3 years ago and she is from the redboy/jocko bloodlines and she is great. she is a good size and has a great temperment when it comes to people but was attacked at a young age by another apbt and is not animal friendly. then my friend bought 2 from the same breeder and his male is 105lbs and the female is about 65lbs. mine is around 70-75lbs.


----------



## Sadie

bahamutt99 said:


> All of my dogs have Lar-San behind them. Terra is only half, but the other two are heavy on it. My experience has been that the females are nice and standard, while the males tend to be larger and more heavily-muscled. There are both AmStaffs and gamebred dogs behind the line if you go far enough back, but I'd say Lar-San is its own line by this point. Of course since Sandy Comer has been gone for a while, we're going to see the line change to reflect the wants of whoever's breeding it.


Good info thanks baha


----------



## PullDawgPits

Well, obviously I love the Boudreaux line. Particularly Skull and if I had my druthers SkullxScream.

I also like the TRUE TNT, not that Condra's stuff or even the TNT stuff that Gail bred. But I like TNT for an out or cross, it brings pretty and smaller size back to lines that have gotten too heavy for me. I prefer 45-55lb dogs.

Right now I am completely digging my little OFRN/TNT female and my little OFRN/TNT male. They are showing me exactly what I want in a pit.

But IMO you can't really beat Boudreaux for sound mind, consistent conformation and perfect "game" personality. To me the fact that you can cross Boudreaux with another game line and still get the same consistent look and temperment speaks volumes for the soundness of this line.

Stephanie


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI

My first love was a OFRN dog she was incredible!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie

black_caesar72 said:


> My first love was a OFRN dog she was incredible!!!!!!


That's going to be my next choice of dog a nice OFRN apbt I want one so bad :love2: They are gorgeous !!!


----------



## sw_df27

Colby or Jeep maybe OFRN need I say more!!!!!


----------



## chic4pits

PullDawgPits said:


> Well, obviously I love the Boudreaux line. Particularly Skull and if I had my druthers SkullxScream.
> 
> I also like the TRUE TNT, not that Condra's stuff or even the TNT stuff that Gail bred. But I like TNT for an out or cross, it brings pretty and smaller size back to lines that have gotten too heavy for me. I prefer 45-55lb dogs.
> 
> Right now I am completely digging my little OFRN/TNT female and my little OFRN/TNT male. They are showing me exactly what I want in a pit.
> 
> But IMO you can't really beat Boudreaux for sound mind, consistent conformation and perfect "game" personality. To me the fact that you can cross Boudreaux with another game line and still get the same consistent look and temperment speaks volumes for the soundness of this line.
> 
> Stephanie


i second that! ( on b'deaux)


----------



## los44

i have a thing for the alligator bloodline, though recently i saw an alligator outcross that was just amazing imo. the male was half gator and half jeep/redboy, beautiful dog with great drive, well built and well mannered. i am now searching for a breeder.

as far as bullys i like a 50/50 RE/greyline with some york thrown into the mix. bully yet functional.


----------



## vdubbinya

well im partial to bully's. i know most of u hate to hear that =P i like R.E./ Gotti. The old R.E. type, most of u whore the internet i suppose and once u think R.E. u think of the pig bully type. i like the toned, athletic bully's, but that's jmo. If i were to pick game bloodline i'd have to say jocko or gator. But for the most part that's all i've ever been around so that's y i would have to say those, gator has much more "drive", of the dogs that i have come in contact with.
Gator pit








3/4 edge 1/4 gotti


----------



## rufinsarahbell

I like the cross between Alligator/Rufus on top, and Jeep/Redboy on the bottom. I followed thru on some dogs from this breeding (2 litters), and they had incredible drive and plenty of fire. Definitely not for the uninitiated.
Would love to get my hands on some Alligator/Rufus x Chinaman/Eli dogs. Very curious to see how they perform.


----------



## JCsmoke

have you looked at KORIO'S KENNELS some buitl dogs there both bullys and ampt my boys grandpa's there korio's revenge "titan" if your still shopin my boy is a gaff/sierra/nevada great drive ace personallity and no quit in nything he trys also he's a love lmao


----------



## asianred3

i have had some unknowns and the best out of that bunch past last year. i missed him so much i actually spent some money and bought one that is watchdog for the most part. he has been the best in drive, temperment, and apperance. i had no clue that it made a difference til i got him. i actually want another. i read up some on watchdog last night and it seems alot of people dont care too much for it.


----------



## asianred3

btw, i was told to expect my pup to reach 100lbs or more. is this a reason most dont like watchdog???


----------



## Trapboi103

I don't have a favorite but i like the gator because of the drive and atheltic ability.Plus a couple of my homeboy's dog's are gator and they are on point.


----------



## big hook

sw_df27 said:


> Colby or Jeep maybe OFRN need I say more!!!!!


agree 100%!!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

MY GIRL IS GOTTILINE/GREYLINE X ART/TRAMP/TURTLEBUSTER. SHE IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. I ALSO LOVE OFRN BUT I'D HAVE TO SAY I LOVE THE TURTLEBUSTER BLOOD.


----------



## bluesdad

i gueuss i might just be biased but imo r.e. is a very good bloodline mine is not one of those hogs he's lean and very athletic ,also very good temp. TO EACH HIS OWN .


----------



## jeep lex

i really like the dangerzone line camelots are awesome too imo some of the best looking red noses i also love jeep mainly because i own one and shes the best dog ive ever had


----------



## jbh38

I love our Dangerzone too, you can't beat them, they are just great all around dogs. Then I have my jeep/nigerino and one dog that is hard to beat as far as anything is my Victorino male, Loea. Victorino's produce some really nice dogs


----------



## Padlock

rufinsarahbell said:


> I like the cross between Alligator/Rufus on top, and Jeep/Redboy on the bottom. I followed thru on some dogs from this breeding (2 litters), and they had incredible drive and plenty of fire. Definitely not for the uninitiated.
> Would love to get my hands on some Alligator/Rufus x Chinaman/Eli dogs. Very curious to see how they perform.


abra cadabra. booyah kazzam!

Virtualpedigree


----------



## LadyRampage

I love a jocko/redboy/eli cross with a dab of bullshit, nigerino, and sprinkle in some of that colby blood for flavor...lol


----------



## Hanover Pits

I have to agree with sadie on the colby! But doing some research on some turtlebuster stuff but my main fav is eli! due to the fact its good stuff and eli has produced quite a lot of good dogs through out the years as well.


----------



## Rudy4747

jbh38 said:


> I love our Dangerzone too, you can't beat them, they are just great all around dogs. Then I have my jeep/nigerino and one dog that is hard to beat as far as anything is my Victorino male, Loea. Victorino's produce some really nice dogs


I have been looking alot in to these dog I really like them but have not seen any in person. I am found of the sorrells dogs my self. But you can not leave out the jeep dogs. Maybe I just don't know witch is my favorite.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## eddy

im a big fan of pat patrick dogs,like the tombstone/bolio line


----------



## Padlock

then you'll like my eli/bolio blood....

Virtualpedigree


----------



## junkyard

I dont realy know i have only ever had one type and that was because the most honest person i could find was a jeep/redboy man.

I am looking at trying some eli stuff if i can find some pure down here but at the end of the day i am realy not fussed about lines ect as long as the dog is a true reperesentation of the breed.

A guy down here simply breeds best to best nearly regardless of blood and it has allways worked for him, i beleive his words were "dont worry about bloodlines and papers just use what works for you".
I know what his dogs are like and i would happily handover a big wad for a peice of his lifes work. May not mean anything to all the bloodline buffs but it would mean plenty to me and thats what realy matters.


----------



## eddy

yeah i like that mix eli/bolio padlock


----------



## red baron

*my preference*

personally i love the ofrn besides the fire in them the colors and i like the size not to say that bigger is better but thats just what i like.strains like the camelot,peterson,etc.


----------



## truepits92

I love me some Alligator lines, the TRUE alligator lines. Mayfeild dogs rock my socks. but the best dog I have would be Camelots line bred dogs with some garners dogs. shes all brain with the build and the looks  can't beat it <3 Also have to say I love some good RE pockets <3 King and Bella <3


----------



## Saint Francis

I like the TRUE OFRN strain as well, but there are some imposters out there


----------



## truepits92

yes SF I guess when we talk about lines we really should say TRUE dogs to the line, not the distorted "new" "versions" of the lines.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Klassic K9 all the way! They do it all! Confo, wt pull, hunting seen some agility. I even know of a dog who made it to the movies  My dogs give me what they got and more. Thats all I ask for.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

LadyRampage said:


> I love a jocko/redboy/eli cross with a dab of bullshit, nigerino, and sprinkle in some of that colby blood for flavor...lol


Got a peice of that too lol


----------



## aimee235

I like Nevada dogs. I've liked them since I was young. They have just always stood out the most to me and Janice rocks.

My second favorite would be Lar-San.


----------



## Padlock

here my tight redboy/jocko..with a splash of magnum through smith's mace. 

http://apbt.virtualpedigrees.com/details.php?id=74639&gens=7


----------



## SuthernStyles

Reckon I have to say Falin b/c thats all Ive got lol


----------



## Sadie

Ummm Let's see .. I like them Jeep/Redboy.... Redboy/Jocko dogs with fire on the top and bottom LOL and they got to be game


----------



## DoggyStyle

AmStaff,RazorEdge,Gotti,Colby,Jeep


----------



## SECD

I have always liked dogs down from Nigerino, along with dozens more. To many to mention, no certain line for me. I like nice athletic dogs with legs longer than 3 inches and their stomachs not touching the ground while standing up. 
Wife likes the Turtlebuster junk lol.


----------



## Sadie

Hahaha ... The turtle Power!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Sadie said:


> Hahaha ... The turtle Power!


HAHAHAHA!!!!:clap:


----------



## ELI Carver

Love The Eli Carver stuff obviously. It seems to me that the Eli Stuff makes a great foundation to cross just about anything into. Then if you go back and look at the history of bull dawgs most all of the greatest have been eli carver crosses


----------



## Padlock

ELI Carver said:


> Love The Eli Carver stuff obviously. It seems to me that the Eli Stuff makes a great foundation to cross just about anything into. Then if you go back and look at the history of bull dawgs most all of the greatest have been eli carver crosses


then you should like this. 

Virtualpedigree


----------



## Mach0

Padlock said:


> then you should like this.
> 
> Virtualpedigree


Dang Mike how many dogs ya got?

I like him 
I want him


----------



## Padlock

i got enough to rule the world. lol
jk! the number is three, so three it shall be.
until i have more, then all shall adore.
baleedat!

padlock kennels... one!


----------



## Silence

I`m still learning about the lines of this breed. Each one I see and research has their own qualities that is so drawing about each line. I haven`t yet chosen a favorite, as I have not yet really begun to fully understand each line and the specific purpose bred in to these lines, whether it be looks, conformation, game-ness, etc.
I do though have a soft spot for Caragan Kennel`s dogs, as I have been following her dogs and her website for the last couple of years, although as stated, I dont know enough about pedigrees and lineage to actually understand which lines these dogs come from. (her dogs and her work has been my inspiration on learning this breed & appreciating a true working APBT)
I saw PerformanceKnls works with Caragan, perhaps you could point me in the right direction of her kennel`s lineage.


----------



## scparrish

caragan has a lot of larsan blood i believe.


----------



## Mach0

Padlock said:


> i got enough to rule the world. lol
> jk! the number is three, so three it shall be.
> until i have more, then all shall adore.
> baleedat!
> 
> padlock kennels... one!


Yessir lol- I like CH Dynomite and El ***** was nice too- 
Not everyone likes Garner but you can't argue the fact that he has had and put out some good bulldogs.


----------



## Nates

Well I am from south africa, and we mostly have Frisco, Yellow, Bolio, Mayday dogs....

I havent heard or seen some of the line's you guys speak of, but I would probably say the Frisco bloodline would be my choice to hang on...


----------



## Padlock

frisco and bolio are a potent mix...can't go wrong there.


----------



## SECD

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328685] :: *MAINLINE'S IKE**
I like this guy that was just gave to me from a friend.*


----------



## circlemkennels

weve got a Boudreaux/tnt, a collett, but my fav is watchdog/tnt


----------



## Nates

Well I am from South Africa, and down here we basically running with Frisco or Yellow... So I think I lean more towards the Chinaman dogs but not necessarily saying it is my specific choice. I just love dogs that love's to work....


----------



## Jasper

Hi new to the board and decide to post here first. I've only owned 1 dog ever and it was a pitbull, love this breed. I got him in 2005 til 2006 had him for about 17 months. He is Denton/Brooks lines I don't know much about the lines i did do alot of research back when I had him just cant' remember. He was a great dog temp and nice build but I never put him in WP competition and wish i did. Here r some pics sorry if not allowed to post a pic of him on this thread. 
















This was speak on command he's not being aggressive at all


----------



## rob32

atxkennels said:


> I am a chevy red dog person myself. I know all about the "issues" people have with the bloodlines associated with him but if you go by the original reasons to breed pits it was about game. Chevy had game.... He is a legend in my opinion. No dog has ever beaten his record. His record speaks for himself. Nine time national weight pull champion.


being a weight pulling champ doesnt mean a dog is game. but, thats a little off topic.


----------



## VicNTN

Love me some Boudreaux and SixBits dogs and thats most of what is on my yard...I do have a Watchdog/TNT male but I dont anything with him anymore and I have one Falin male that most know of but he is a lil weird so just finishing up his conf. champion and he is gunna retire and never be bothered by the outside world again. The only breedings I do are w/ my Boudreaux or SixBits dogs and that isnt very often.


----------



## Bolioman

SECD said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328685] :: *MAINLINE'S IKE**
> I like this guy that was just gave to me from a friend.*


*

Thats nice love it:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bolioman

Here's mine The Pit Bull Bible Online APBT Database - Smart dogs and they get the job done.


----------



## pandification

For American Bullies, I love Razor Edge and Gotti lines!

My Kratos is from the RE line. I don't think he'll be as short as his father (15 inches), so he may reach his mothers heigh (17 inches). Only time will tell though.


----------



## surfer

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [381509] :: A & J'S RICE

this might not come up might need some help,

do ya'll understand gamedogs now????????????

i'll try to post another, post up some pedgree's

lets see what you got..........................http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=298947

lets see if this comes up, if not can someone computer litterate post these for me thanks


----------



## surfer

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [478264] :: BLOODLINES AND

here's another breding i made,

anyone that knows how to read a pedigree,

can see these were many years in the making,

might need some help posting them tho..............

i think you have to put the clicker on

'online pedigrees'

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=214356

trying this one also, might need help tho,

lets see some pedigrees


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Nice one surfer.whole lotta panther right Thur...


----------



## surfer

silence, you need to get up with me, i live in morehead city,

i have some good ones...................

been raising the same blood since '80'

used the jocko/redboy for years, 

one of my partners owned 'termite ROM'

and at that time he lived in jacksonville.

do some redearch on the 'panther' blood,

one of the best 'ever'

and the redboy blood, we've kept it as pure as possible.

for those that like the OFRN'S, 

its secretly known, thats where redboy's blood is from,

i own some of the best in the world,

and thats pure facts, do the research.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Secret...hell anyone who can read a pedigree can see he is bout 7/16th Colby and 9/16 the Old family .. And best in the world?? U with tcf now??..just messin round for the tide draws back..don't drink the water and stay out of the caves.


----------



## surfer

please dont tell me, that you believe the pedigree, that is known to the public on 'redboy'

and yes, the 'panther' blood is some of the best in the world,

and i own the only female alive that is a straight 50/50 cross

of panther/redboy.

not one other person in the world can say that and not be telling the truith.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Yeah I believe the pedigree. 
I really do like the way that panther stuff is put together.and dogs from bonafide and SDR..I know your yard/beach has a superb blend of blood..anyone can see what's behind them and and that's the truth.
Yall do good work.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

That one that pink one is a nice looking dog ..you don't see many folks with that blood..
I'm drooln.... in all over the place..lol


----------



## surfer

thanks mccoy,
i'm gonna try to not let to much out,

but this is a family thing..........

my brothers, well one owned 'panther' and the other owns 'thunder'

so if you know whats up, then you know the deal..............

we have kept this blood pure, for many years,

the last breeding i made, i turned some loose,

1 to idaho, 1 to La. 1 to Tx. 1 stayed here in nc.

but the rest are still within the family,

one a different note tho, that SADIE person, whoever she is, 

kicked me off her internet site because i stated some facts about 'ear cropping'

and how we do it down here. 

i havent cropped one of mine in over 20yrs,

but that dosent mean i wont help someone out,

i own the mold, and have the knowledge,

but she was still a 'dickhead' to me.

i reckon in different parts of the country, 

people have different veiws...............................................


----------



## mccoypitbulls

I hear you. I have a buddy who does his own too..side snips and iodine.. Its similar to burning the buttons off a young steer..banding or cutting them also..some folks just can't fathom the concepts.
Sadie is level headed..maybe she was worried some new owner would think they could attempt to snip them and was worried about that..hard to say..but still...not everyone will even understand it the same.

And yes those breedings are not out there like that..and seems to be near exclusive to yall...that speaks volumes to me personally.


----------



## surfer

mccoy,

thanks brah, i will let some go, but i just dont like selling them,

if you can get close enuf, i would rather give you one, than sell you one.

but, i do know that ts a 'pipe dream' of mine.

and to a certain level a fault.

i want to believe that we all are on the same plane, but thats just not true.

i;m gettin to the age now, where i want to see my dogs blood move ahead.

for a very long time, never sold one, it just stayed within reach,

either a pup or two, or a stud if i needed one.

mccoy, you'd be surprized at how many just dont know 'what time it is'


----------



## mccoypitbulls

I hear you. Never know I may be down that way some day.the wife's parents are in Columbia.a great friend in mt. Pleasant/..her parents just had a accident on their bike and got banged up a bit.
I'm ready to move now but wife keeps dragging heels..who knows..time will tell


----------



## stroghs

I agree, thinking about a soon to be 2yr old female wanted a pup,but she stole my hart at hello.


----------



## stroghs

surfer said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [381509] :: A & J'S RICE
> 
> this might not come up might need some help,
> 
> do ya'll understand gamedogs now????????????
> 
> i'll try to post another, post up some pedgree's
> 
> lets see what you got..........................ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [298947] :: A & J KENNEL'S DUKE
> 
> lets see if this comes up, if not can someone computer litterate post these for me thanks


I like it very tight.


----------



## floridian

*Sorrell bloodline (of course)*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Buddy's Master

*Redboy/Jocko/Bolio/Tombstone*

My preferred bloodline is Redboy/Jocko/Bolio/Tombstone with a touch of Chinaman. Smart dogs with with good drive.


----------



## ZZebo

Zebo cross and blood first and some others I also love the smaller medium explosive bloodlines personally this is what the APBT was naturally meant to be and they really separate themselves from all other breeds IMO


----------



## lmkelley

i love the eli x carver x sorrells they are dead game every time


----------

